# Need advice on a Touch Cover...



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just received my Kindle touch, but am in need of a cover.

I was thinking of this one, but does anyone have experience with this one?









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marware-Atlas-Kindle-Cover-Pink/dp/B005HSG3L0/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Or maybe you can suggest one for me?


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the charcoal (grey or gray, it's almost the same color as the Touch itself), bought when I rec'd the 50% off special offer. At that price, it's a great deal. I knew I needed something that would stay closed in my tote bag and wasn't convinced that a magnetic button type would withstand the jostling.

The whole cover is well made and sturdy and holds the Touch very snug. But it's not too difficult to remove the cover, or even a part of it. I recently bought a clip on light and it won's clip on the Kindle _and_ the cover, so I slide the top corner straps off but the Kindle still stays secure in the bottom straps. I can't close it with the light on, however. Some of the comments on the US site mention a weird smell upon opening - mine didn't have any at all. As for the built in hand strap, it's a little tight for my pudgy hands so I don't use it, but the fake suede interior provides a more than sufficient "non skid" surface so that I can rest the kindle on one hand.

As I said, at the price I paid (50% off regular Amazon) it was a very good deal. It was one of the covers I was considering even before I got the special offer.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks DJRMel, after going through all the covers on Amazon.co.uk and Ebay I decided to order above cover that I posted, the pink marware atlas. Now hoping I'll like it. *grin* 
I really like a elastic closure, with a magnetic thingy I would be afraid that one day it might hit the screen and damage it. Plus with elastic you're pretty certain it stays closed.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

dax123 said:


> Thanks DJRMel, after going through all the covers on Amazon.co.uk and Ebay I decided to order above cover that I posted, the pink marware atlas. Now hoping I'll like it. *grin*
> I really like a elastic closure, with a magnetic thingy I would be afraid that one day it might hit the screen and damage it. Plus with elastic you're pretty certain it stays closed.


I have that cover for my Kindle Touch and am very happy with it. I have it in the hot pink and got the black one or my husband's Kindle "baby" that I bought for him. We're happy!


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Received the cover today and put it on my Touch. I like it. It does have a bit of a chemical smell, but hopefully that dissapears over time. I think I'm going to like it. Barely adds any weight either which is important for me as I have trouble with my hands.


----------



## DaveCullen (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got my kindle and thinking about that cover, or the more expensive leather one from amazon--though the latter seems pricy. I'd go for this one if I get the special offer. I tried hitting the start button over and over, but the same ads keep rotating. Is the special offer for the cover still around? Do I just have to wait a few days?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

There is not a special offer for cases currently active, but it does show up every couple of months it seems.  I'm guessing it will show up again eventually.


----------



## DaveCullen (Sep 13, 2010)

JetJammer said:


> There is not a special offer for cases currently active, but it does show up every couple of months it seems. I'm guessing it will show up again eventually.


Ack. I need one fast--before I damage it.

I'd have thought they would want to grab the xmas gift crowd, though maybe they figure we're in a bind.

I think I might go with the Amazon one. Anyone have it and love or hate it?


----------



## wdeen (Dec 29, 2011)

My wife as the one you included in the pic. Love it. Has a light that slides out for night reading and it folds back just like a real book. Has the real book feel in your hands. After I tried it, I bought a blue one.


----------



## DaveCullen (Sep 13, 2010)

I did a lot of looking around, and read the customer reviews of products, which actually constituted a great discussion of how people use them differently and the pros/cons. (One person put it really well: that first and foremost, you have to decide whether you're a cover person, or a sleeve person. The cover is a bit heavier to hold, but simpler to use: you just swing it open/closed. The sleeve is slightly lighter in your bag, and lighter still (zero added weight) holding the kindle to read. It's also cheaper.

I had already decided that weight is crucial: I like to read sitting up straight because of my back issues, holding the book up high so my neck doesn't strain. It's got to be REALLY light. And every ounce in my backpack matters to me. So I went with the sleeve. (To start, at least.) The downside is putting it in/out. Ideally, I'd love to pull it out of my bag and have it ready to go on short subway rides--and not have to put it back into its sleeve--so I at least went for a really simple sleeve. I definitely don't want to be messing with a zipper. (Yes, that will keep me from pulling it out on a crowded subway on a short ride. I got a simple velcro one.

This one is supposed to arrive tomorrow:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005K2YKEU/ref=ox_ya_os_product

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

DaveCullen said:


> I did a lot of looking around, and read the customer reviews of products, which actually constituted a great discussion of how people use them differently and the pros/cons. (One person put it really well: that first and foremost, you have to decide whether you're a cover person, or a sleeve person. The cover is a bit heavier to hold, but simpler to use: you just swing it open/closed. The sleeve is slightly lighter in your bag, and lighter still (zero added weight) holding the kindle to read. It's also cheaper.
> 
> I had already decided that weight is crucial: I like to read sitting up straight because of my back issues, holding the book up high so my neck doesn't strain. It's got to be REALLY light. And every ounce in my backpack matters to me. So I went with the sleeve. (To start, at least.) The downside is putting it in/out. Ideally, I'd love to pull it out of my bag and have it ready to go on short subway rides--and not have to put it back into its sleeve--so I at least went for a really simple sleeve. I definitely don't want to be messing with a zipper. (Yes, that will keep me from pulling it out on a crowded subway on a short ride. I got a simple velcro one.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice sleeve. Thing that stopped me from getting a sleeve is that I would be afraid to drop it when naked. My hands sometimes don't want to work as they should, getting numb feeling in my fingers and hands so I rather have something around it in case I do drop it. But with the Atlas Marware above which i now have used for some time, it really works nice. I can slip my fingers through the grip and that way it holds a bit more comfortable and this cover barely adds any weight as far as I can feel. From what I've used it up to now I really like it.

About the Amazon cover..I have the lighted cover for the kindle 4, basic kindle and I didn't like it. The light was okay, but the cover itself is really smooth leather, especially the back which is so smooth it becomes very slippery. I had it around my K4 for a day, but changed it back to it's previous Gecko cover because when picking up the lighted cover I just had to be really careful of not letting it slip from my hands, because it was so slippery. Also compared to the old lighted cover for the kindle 3/keyboard, it feels very flimsy, especially the front cover. Also if you want to take it with you in your backpack I wouldn't buy the amazon cover because there is no way of keeping the cover closed. no elastic like my marware cover, nor a magnetic closure. Nothing. And unless you plan to keep your reader in a seperate section of your backpack then, you stand a big chance of damaging your screen when something comes between your cover and your kindle.


----------

